# Best Quick Dry method for test smoke



## BuffaloBanjo (Sep 20, 2012)

I just harvested about the top 3rd of my plant. 
I am wanting to test it before I harvest the rest. 

What is the best way to Rapidly Dry a single bud?
Rapidly meaning a few hours, maybe a day or two, just not weeks


----------



## somebody1701 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wrap it in a paper towel and put it in the microwave 30 seconds at a time until its dry.


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (Sep 20, 2012)

Put buds in middle of oven on a plate/ pan/etc and turn heat on the oven to 200 or below and flip buds every so often . As this seems to work best and I have tried them all. Smoke when most of the moisture is gone.


----------



## Ice tea (Sep 20, 2012)

Hang it in a dark place for 3d and 3n then try it drying any faster will not teste or give you the best buzz


----------



## meowth (Sep 20, 2012)

Cut up buds and spread out in a half rectangle of aluminum foil, about half the size of a piece of toast. Seal end of foil. Place in toaster and heat for about 2 and 1/2 minutes per time (setting 5 on my toaster). Let air dry 2-3 minutes in between applying the heat. Takes me up to 6-8 times depending on how much bud.


----------



## cues (Sep 20, 2012)

Microwave in tupperware bowl on piece of tissue with damp cloth stretched over bowl and corner of lid cracked open to allow steam to escape. Medium (half) setting. experiment with time. Mine takes 4 minutes.

Make a contraption out of a cigarette packet to make a tiny 'drying room' that attaches to the fan outlet of your laptop. Mine takes half an hour to dry a bud.

Piece of paper on back of telly. Takes about 4 hours.


----------



## Benelli (Sep 20, 2012)

patience is the best quick dry


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Sep 20, 2012)

listen if your willing to wait a day or 2, this ive found is best, at least for me. Take your fresh bud cut it up nice and fine spread it out on a flat surface, maybe even place on a screen or piece of brown paper for bonus measure, and u will be able to smoke, usually within 24 hrs, and arent frying away ur THC in a toaster or microwave. Taste is definately a little harsher than a slow dry but far smoother than the toaster method


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 20, 2012)

place a screen on your toilet seat, put the bud u want to test on the screen.
then flush the toilet 5-10 time. should dry after 10 flushes. " toilet bowl flush dry"


----------



## BatCave (Sep 20, 2012)

Very rare that I quick dry but when I have its been in my temperature adjustable dehydrator set to 95 degrees for an hour. Works good and doesn't "burn" any of the thc off, still harsh tasting but works good for me. I have a friend that just puts the fresh nug ontop of his fan for 24hrs and works ok


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 20, 2012)

.....lol........

step 1) find shitty old microwave thats just plain not powerful, if you cant a normal micro will do fine it will just work faster and make the bud tastes less good.
step 2) place a peper towel in micro
step 3) microwave up to 7 secs at a time FULL POWER removing and allowing to completely cool before returning for another cycle, i usually use the AC or the fan in the back of the freezer to cool it.
step 4) do this for about 10 min, doesn't matter the qty it will take the same amount of time, if you remember to stop microwaving the bud right before it feels like its completely dried and set it down for a few min and walk away when you come back it will be like a cured nug(wont taste like one, lol)

the key here is a weak ass old microwave when i do it right my bud comes out half decent, as in you can taste the weedy goodness


----------



## Warriorbuds (Sep 20, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> place a screen on your toilet seat, put the bud u want to test on the screen.
> then flush the toilet 5-10 time. should dry after 10 flushes. " toilet bowl flush dry"


Works for me every time! Although I use the 15 flush technique just to be on the safe side!!


----------



## DeeTee (Sep 20, 2012)

I too use a food dehydrator only mine is not temp controlled so I place it in for say 5 mins then remove, let air dry for 5 mins or so then place in dehydrator for an other 5 mins and remove, so forth and so forth 'till I get desired dryness, as said it's a bit harsh but will do.


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 20, 2012)

Wrap bud loosely in foil
Open hood of car or truck
Place wrapped bud on engine, use duct tape to attach if necessary
Drive on Interstate at 83 mph for 7.6 minutes (Don't try on city streets, kids sometimes still play out there).
Find old soda or beer can, slightly crush in the middle, and poke holes in can at the crevice created by the dent. Use a fork, works wonderfully. Not the plastic ones though, and certainly not a spork from KFC.
Place bud in crevice with holes that you fabricated into can. Place lips on opening of can (where you last drank the beer or pop), place flame onto bud, and inhale deeply.
Hold for 1.25 minutes.
Exhale.
Repeat as often as desired.


----------



## sheaff420 (Sep 21, 2012)

ahh dont put ur buds in the microwave thats deadly lol. the oven on real low sounds like the best bet.. if u cant wait a week/ 2 weeks, it is always going to produce a harsh tasting product id hang it for a week at least and cure it the patience is worth it.


----------



## cues (Sep 21, 2012)

Warriorbuds said:


> Works for me every time! Although I use the 15 flush technique just to be on the safe side!!


I don't think it's as simple as that. Different cistern sizes and flow rates affect the flush amount.
Also, If you let the tape become loose and you don't remember to clean your bowl properly, the bud ends up tasting like shit.

It takes a long cure to get that flavour out.

I had an idea about packing ounces between two of my girls santary towels and feeding her a diet of Jack Daniels and fudge brownies. I have found that the brownies help cover the taste and appearance if the towels 'slip backward'. The blood adds extra flavour if your are a Carnivore. Also it can easily be separated off to make a nice stock for a stew. It doesn't go with lamb unless you add mint sauce and a tiny bit of Balsamic vinegar. The amount of vinegar is genarally related to the number of previous partners. I tend to go with one teaspoon per five partners. For full authenticity, I also add one spoon of fish sauce per spoon (or tuna in the case of virgins).

However, now she is starting to complain about not being allowed to eat normal food and is completely hammered 24/7 and is being even more of a pain in the arse than usually. And she has drank all my Jack Daniels.

As far as I can tell so far, my main mistake with this experiment was forgetting to incude a gag of some description. I was thinking about a sound-proofed room but as always, it's about budget.


----------



## cues (Sep 21, 2012)

cues said:


> Microwave in tupperware bowl on piece of tissue with damp cloth stretched over bowl and corner of lid cracked open to allow steam to escape. Medium (half) setting. experiment with time. Mine takes 4 minutes.
> 
> Make a contraption out of a cigarette packet to make a tiny 'drying room' that attaches to the fan outlet of your laptop. Mine takes half an hour to dry a bud.
> 
> Piece of paper on back of telly. Takes about 4 hours.


Trouble is chucky , it's not a good sign that I've had to resort to this. All good well and learning the various techniques but better not to get into that situation in the first place. Fast drying has it's places and that is with mould or if it's financially better than buying street weed. No other exuses really. Best to have a little reserve.


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (Sep 22, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Wrap bud loosely in foil
> Open hood of car or truck
> Place wrapped bud on engine, use duct tape to attach if necessary
> Drive on Interstate at 83 mph for 7.6 minutes (Don't try on city streets, kids sometimes still play out there).
> ...


thats just stupid, and your obviously just stealing humor from the toilet flush joke. how original.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Sep 22, 2012)

cues said:


> I don't think it's as simple as that. Different cistern sizes and flow rates affect the flush amount.
> Also, If you let the tape become loose and you don't remember to clean your bowl properly, the bud ends up tasting like shit.
> 
> It takes a long cure to get that flavour out.
> ...


Wow....and I thought I was stoned.....yikes! 
To be honest, the weak ass mirowave has worked for me and my friends over the years, we always roll joint first though, then put in micrrowave...Cant count how mant times we have gone fishing at 4am, and set a bud or twoin the air vents with heat on low...works every time, just don't get pulled over by po-po! Good luck!


----------



## Nizza (Sep 22, 2012)

volcano @ 170 for 6 or sso minutes then turned up to 361  vaporized fresh bud still tastes dank


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 22, 2012)

Listen to Cues. Not only dries it but tightens the buds and improves the flavor. Had a kid prove that to me last week. Never would have believed it.


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 23, 2012)

SomeCanadianDude said:


> thats just stupid, and your obviously just stealing humor from the toilet flush joke. how original.


It wasn't meant to be serious, I wrote it because there was already like 5 different answers for the OP's question.


----------



## bigbaby420 (Sep 23, 2012)

are u talking about crack.lol


----------



## bigbaby420 (Sep 23, 2012)

they dont know vaped fresh bud dried in the micro taste almost like tha cured product


----------



## bigbaby420 (Sep 23, 2012)

thats the best way to smoke ur fresh dried bud


----------



## blustarr57 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats so GOOD! lol


----------



## flattylfc (Jun 22, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> place a screen on your toilet seat, put the bud u want to test on the screen.
> then flush the toilet 5-10 time. should dry after 10 flushes. " toilet bowl flush dry"


What the actual fuck lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

flattylfc said:


> What the actual fuck lol


This thread is OLD


----------



## flattylfc (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> This thread is OLD


Lol just gathered that was looking for a way to dry a lil bud iv ran out and nines probably a week from been done . So just wanting to try it haha


----------



## conor c (Jun 22, 2020)

You know if you use hids u can always sit something on top of it that wont burn n place the bit of bud on top of that the heat from the hood will quick dry ur sample i find it turns out less messed up than the microwave ime


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 22, 2020)

If you *really need *to sample the “ taste “ .. shove a handful of grass , hay and or forest debris into your pie hole ... then you will know.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 22, 2020)

My preferred method, when I was a smoker, was to use scissors to cut up my bud into very small pieces before spreading them out to air dry. I would cut tiny nips starting from the outer side of the bud.

If you need it even more quickly, place in the toaster oven at low temperature 100 degrees F or the lowest setting.


----------



## P10p (Jun 22, 2020)

brotherjericho said:


> Wrap bud loosely in foil
> Open hood of car or truck
> Place wrapped bud on engine, use duct tape to attach if necessary
> Drive on Interstate at 83 mph for 7.6 minutes (Don't try on city streets, kids sometimes still play out there).
> ...


You tried wayyyyy too hard to be funny here m8


----------



## TonesGirl13 (Oct 18, 2020)

cues said:


> I don't think it's as simple as that. Different cistern sizes and flow rates affect the flush amount.
> Also, If you let the tape become loose and you don't remember to clean your bowl properly, the bud ends up tasting like shit.
> 
> It takes a long cure to get that flavour out.
> ...


Wow...it was funny when the 1st guy said it but this was just toooo much guy, forreals


----------



## TonesGirl13 (Oct 18, 2020)

SomeCanadianDude said:


> thats just stupid, and your obviously just stealing humor from the toilet flush joke. how original.


forreals! But not as bad as the guy talking about using his daughter used sanitary napkins and blood adding flavor and shit! Wtf smh


----------



## Nahlacrypt6666 (May 31, 2022)

cues said:


> Microwave in tupperware bowl on piece of tissue with damp cloth stretched over bowl and corner of lid cracked open to allow steam to escape. Medium (half) setting. experiment with time. Mine takes 4 minutes.
> 
> Make a contraption out of a cigarette packet to make a tiny 'drying room' that attaches to the fan outlet of your laptop. Mine takes half an hour to dry a bud.
> 
> Piece of paper on back of telly. Takes about 4 hours.


 The mini laptop dry room sounds ace. Any pics of it in action. How does this fit and also work?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 31, 2022)

kmog33 said:


> This thread is OLD


----------

